# ISO good-quality national brand cheese



## dcSaute (Aug 16, 2015)

our local Giant is in the throes of business suicide - so many things have changed, items dropped, super-cheep/low quality 'store brands' - and now it comes to this.....

been using Giant brand Colby cheese for mac&cheese, souffle, etc.  frequently mixed with other types for interest/flavor.

the last year or so I've noticed the Colby is not melting smoothly - it goes grainy.  if you look away from the pot the cheese sauce breaks, etc.
(this is 3T butter + 3 T AP flour + milk; stuff I've been doing for decades....)

any recommendations/experience for a national brand ie widely available that still smiles when you say cheese?


----------



## bakechef (Aug 16, 2015)

First I always add my cheese off the heat after the sauce has thickened it will not get hot enough to break and the sauce should have enough heat to melt the cheese.  If I have to return it to the heat, it's at the lowest temperature. 

I usually just use store brands and they work fine, most stores here have solid store brands.  If I'm serving a cheese plate or something, I'll go for better cheese from the deli cheese section.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## jabbur (Aug 16, 2015)

Try Kraft cheeses.  They are fairly good and consistent quality.  Not always the most flavorful but consistent.  I use store brand for my cooking but will splurge on the better brands like Cracker Barrel or Cabot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm a Velveeta user, and unashamed!  We also get the store brand of shredded cheddar, seems to last a long time.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 16, 2015)

We usually get store-brand extra sharp cheddar from Kroger. Sometimes Kraft if we have a coupon.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm careful with any cheese when it comes to applying heat to it.  I've had good cheeses break just as easily as store brand.    The block of sharp cheddar I have in the fridge right now is Kraft and I'm perfectly happy with it.  It was on sale for less than the store brand.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 17, 2015)

thanks - I'll check and see what other brands are in the store.
probably have Kraft, Sargento is stocked but I only recall seeing shredded/sliced pkgs.  the deli is store brand / Boars Head - they have cheeses as well.

the Colby used to melt smooth as silk.  I've accidented enough to be careful with the heat, etc.  Saturday I was extra special careful because I was trying to find out if it was me or the cheese.  same stove/pot/burner, same flour/butter/milk brand - but even as it just starts to melt, running a bit up the side with a spoon shows a grainy texture.  absolutely not overheated.  I've also noticed is seems a bit dry/crumbly compared to past recollections - some blogger likely insisted they make it more healthy.....  

this cheap effect is happening throughout the Giant - I think HQ hired a new alien MBA who neither cooks nor eats - but the ET can sure shave pennies.....


----------



## jabbur (Aug 17, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> I'm a Velveeta user, and unashamed!  We also get the store brand of shredded cheddar, seems to last a long time.



I use Velveeta in my mac and cheese but also add in other stuff like cream cheese and shredded cheddar or Swiss.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 17, 2015)

jabbur said:


> I use Velveeta in my mac and cheese but also add in other stuff like cream cheese and shredded cheddar or Swiss.




I throw cheese odds and ends along with Velveeta into my broccoli and cauliflower cheese soups.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Cheese*

For me the best national brand I have found is Cabot brand.

They also make several grades, and the top grade cheddar, which comes in a black wrapper, rivals the deli brands in quality. They have a similar top end white cheddar.  Both can be hard to find. 

Funny someone mentions grainy as a negative.  In my experience graininess is a sign of aged cheese.  Better for eating, but less aged and therefore less expensive cheeses melt better.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 17, 2015)

Bigjim68 said:


> For me the best national brand I have found is Cabot brand.
> 
> They also make several grades, and the top grade cheddar, which comes in a black wrapper, rivals the deli brands in quality. They have a similar top end white cheddar. Both can be hard to find.
> 
> ...


 

Cheese = yum!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 18, 2015)

I really like using half processed cheese like American helps with the creaminess, and I use a sharper natural cheese for the rest.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie (Aug 18, 2015)

Bigjim68 said:


> For me the best national brand I have found is Cabot brand.
> 
> They also make several grades, and the top grade cheddar, which comes in a black wrapper, rivals the deli brands in quality. They have a similar top end white cheddar.  Both can be hard to find.
> 
> Funny someone mentions grainy as a negative.  In my experience graininess is a sign of aged cheese.  Better for eating, but less aged and therefore less expensive cheeses melt better.



Cabot for me also. Because we live so close to Vermont, New England gets fresh deliveries daily. And all their brands are plentiful and easy to find in the supermarkets. 

There are other national brands, but I grew up with Cabot's cheeses. I love their Swiss Cheese. A good strong hearty flavor. And one more item in favor of Cabot's. I have yet to see the dreaded orange food coloring in their cheeses.
I always look for their Reserved cheese which is available for a very short time. That is in their black wrapper.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 18, 2015)

Addie said:


> Cabot for me also. Because we live so close to Vermont, New England gets fresh deliveries daily. And all their brands are plentiful and easy to find in the supermarkets.
> 
> There are other national brands, but I grew up with Cabot's cheeses. I love their Swiss Cheese. A good strong hearty flavor. And one more item in favor of Cabot's. I have yet to see the dreaded orange food coloring in their cheeses.
> I always look for their Reserved cheese which is available for a very short time. That is in their black wrapper.


 
The black wrapped Cabot here is generally only found at Costco, but pick it up whenever I visit Costco.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 18, 2015)

I gandered the Giant.  it's pretty grim.  no Kraft other than sliced/shredded.
no Cabot.  all the store brand cheddars come from the same USDA facility - so mebets the Colby change may well affect the other types as well.

Boar Head at the deli but it's extra sharp; no mild - of any brand except for one imported mild cheddar at $8.95 for a four ounce package.  that's not gonna happen.
I did some find some Colby Jack - should try that I suppose.

we also have Weiss (across the street from Giant) and an Aldi (20 mins) - with the decline in Giant I've been shopping more at Weiss so I need to check there.


----------

